# Impact WSPP very promissing



## Sverre (Feb 17, 2011)

I followed Tim's development of this new tool with the greatest interest. I think it's an excellent idea to combine the Web module with Publish services. It seems extremely efficient to make new galleries where you only have to make a new Gallery set with a minimum of options, drag your photo to the set and push Publish. The quality seems very good taking into consideration that this is a newborn baby. I think the product only need some polishing to become a winner 

Questions/bugs/requests so fare:
- I was very happy when you introduced the contact sheets and the availability to download photos. But why doesn't you use the Impact gallery when you want to see one and one photo?
- When you are in slideshow it's very unusual that Esc doesn't stop the slideshow...
- I seems to have a problem controlling the sequence of my photos in a gallery. It doesn't follow capture time or to order I see in the set?
- It seems a little unstable from time to time. Actually Lightroom crash some times while using Impact WSPP and I have never had that problem before (Windows 7 64 bit)
- Is it possible to limit upscaling. If I have a cropped photo the quality are not good at all

I look forward to next versions and are close to taking the big jump of converting my site to WSPP


----------



## Tim Armes (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,



Sverre said:


> - I was very happy when you introduced the contact sheets and the availability to download photos. But why doesn't you use the Impact gallery when you want to see one and one photo?



The Impact view is intended for the portfolio side of your site.  Big, impressive images. 

The contact sheet view is intended for client areas where you probably don't what to be giving away high res. stuff.  If you do, then you can offer the download option.  The display is better adapter for client viewing and for adding things like shopping carts once I've developed them.



Sverre said:


> - When you are in slideshow it's very unusual that Esc doesn't stop the slideshow...



Currently the space key will do this.  I'm not sure that Esc seems natural, but it's something that I can add to my todo list.



Sverre said:


> - I seems to have a problem controlling the sequence of my photos in a gallery. It doesn't follow capture time or to order I see in the set?



FAQ 

You have to see "User order" in the collection in question (bottom of the grid view for that gallery).



Sverre said:


> - It seems a little unstable from time to time. Actually Lightroom crash some times while using Impact WSPP and I have never had that problem before (Windows 7 64 bit)



In the web module or during publish?

The web module can crash, and I've been told that Adobe are aware of this.  Use fewer images when designing the site to reduce this.

If it's during publish then can you turn on debug logging via the plugin manager, try again, then send me the log as soon as the crash fails.  Please send by email, I probably won't see it posted here.



Sverre said:


> - Is it possible to limit upscaling. If I have a cropped photo the quality are not good at all



The Impact view scales to the browser size - that's really the whole point of this design.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2011)

Tim Armes said:


> > Originally Posted by *Sverre*
> >
> >
> > - When you are in slideshow it's very unusual that Esc doesn't stop the slideshow...
> ...



FWIW, if I wanted to stop something, Esc would be the first thing I'd try, so I'd agree it'd be worth adding to your todo list.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, I'm thinking ESC, Ctrl-C (my gray hair is showing), Enter, and Spacebar in that order, to interrupt something running. (and maybe a P for Pause)


----------



## Sverre (Feb 19, 2011)

Tim Armes said:
			
		

> ...
> The Impact view is intended for the portfolio side of your site.  Big, impressive images.
> 
> The contact sheet view is intended for client areas where you probably don't what to be giving away high res. stuff.  If you do, then you can offer the download option.  The display is better adapter for client viewing and for adding things like shopping carts once I've developed them.
> ...



I'm sure many possible customers are keen amateurs like myself. I want to share pictures with family and friends. Impact view is perfect to show my photos in an optimal way. The options for hiding galleries and password protection is perfect. But I also want to let family and friends download medium size photos without any work for me so they can make 10x15cm paper copies. If they want bigger size they should contact me anyway because then I need to optimize then picture. 

Today I use TTG galleries and friends/family have learned to right click on the picture the save a copy.

It's not an option to make both Impact and Contact sheet of the same galleries. Either we need a right click option in the impact view or use impact view when you choose one picture in contact sheet view.


----------



## Sverre (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi again,

Possible bug with iPad?

This gallery are Ok on my iPhone and PC but doesn't work on my iPad. http://www.4e.no/natur/egypt 

Do other have similar problem?

Regards Sverre


----------



## Sverre (Feb 20, 2011)

Tim Armes said:


> FAQ
> 
> You have to see "User order" in the collection in question (bottom of the grid view for that gallery).


 
This is a smart collection so User order is not available. Doesn't the other sort options work?


----------



## dkh (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello Tim
I am new to the work flow so please forgive my ignorance but I can't seem to get to the 'Impact' view... you mention.

Please could you give me a link to or suggest how I can get the impact view as I believe this is required when viewing a 'slideshow' of images on the home page.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.





Tim Armes said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

